# Dead Wolf in Colorado



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

It looks like someone took care of the roaming wolf in CO.
http://www.sltrib.com/ci_12155163


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A dead wolf is a good wolf.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

certainly a good start. Mangy buggers :evil:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

so it's looking like there's gonna be a season in ID and MT this fall/winter???


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> A dead wolf is a good wolf.


A dead wolf is a dead wolf, you dummy. :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > A dead wolf is a good wolf.
> ...


What did you call me dwarf boy? -O,- *\-\*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Nothing, sheep raper! _(O)_ *(u)*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You're just jealous! :?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe a little, but quit hijacking peoples threads! :mrgreen: :lol: :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like to know who did it too. I would send them a phat check!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Maybe a little, but quit hijacking peoples threads! :mrgreen: :lol: :wink:


**** trolls!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like somebody learned thier S's.

All I can say is good job.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

now little boys.
Why don't we go and pat sex offenders, murderers, robbers, rapists, and elk/deer poachers on the back too. especially the ones that get away with it. 
I understand the distain that you all have for wolves (I feel the same way) but to openly support illegal activities, that's just not moral.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> now little boys.
> Why don't we go and pat sex offenders, murderers, robbers, rapists, and elk/deer poachers on the back too. especially the ones that get away with it.
> I understand the distain that you all have for wolves (I feel the same way) but to openly support illegal activities, that's just not moral.


Is it moral to want to lick Sara Palins feet? I wish she was my mom!




Good Sara, bad wolf. O*-- //dog// :rotfl:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Its still a failing grade for the shooter since they forgot to pratice the shovel and shut up parts of the 3 S's!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If you do the 3 S's you are admitting knowledge of wrong doing. If/when I see 'LARGE' coyotes I will only practice the first S (shoot). 8) 

itchy, I will NEVER equate murderers/rapists with poachers/large coyote killers. Two completely different 'sins'.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw a wolf die a sudden tragic death last year during my Idaho moose hunt. It was terrible, just terrible.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Dose it seem like you lady’s are afraid of the woods now, is it the competition? Another predator that takes out the weakest, instead of the biggest and best of the woods. Better get use to it they are hear to stay . I look forward to hunting them.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> If you do the 3 S's you are admitting knowledge of wrong doing. If/when I see 'LARGE' coyotes I will only practice the first S (shoot). 8)
> 
> itchy, I will NEVER equate murderers/rapists with poachers/large coyote killers. Two completely different 'sins'.


Yes, I support eradication of the evil wolf, yet I'm in complete support of Federal protection for yotes. You see, yotes have been given a really bad rap, and they provide added strength to the environment by dropping recycled turds of sheep loin nearly everwhere they range. A friend of mine recently started a non-profit organization to improve Coyote habitat in the Western States. Your donations would be greatly appreciated for this great cause. Please send Pro a pm for more information on how you can help save a Yote from a radical right wing conservative, and his evil .223 assault rifle complete with bayonet lug and flash supressor. He doesn't like to be flashed. Thank you in advance for your support. Don't wait. Act Today. 

or you can simpy logon to the website at:

[email protected]'mfromsanfrancisco.gay.netstockings.org.y.com


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> I understand the distain that you all have for wolves (I feel the same way) but to openly support illegal activities, that's just not moral.


I'm pretty sure that wolves can be killed anywhere outside of the "protection" zones now that they are delisted. That is until some stinkin' liberal federal judge gets a hold of the case again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> Another predator that takes out the weakest, instead of the biggest and best of the woods.


 That is simply not true, ask the folks in Idaho who actually live there and hunt there, not the liberal nutjobs in Frisco who read about them.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> cornerfinder said:
> 
> 
> > Another predator that takes out the weakest, instead of the biggest and best of the woods.
> ...


Zactly! Listen to Hugeness...he knows stuff. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing I find rather compelling right now with the wolf community is what is going on in Rocky Mountain National Park. Elk populations in the park have exploded. And the granola gang there won't let hunters into the park. So the suggestion to introduce wolves like has been done in Yellowstone has come up. And wouldn't you know it? The groanola gang in Colorado don't want wolves in THEIR back yard! Looks like they are finding their own way there. I say good for the wolves!! Go to Colorado. Eat the heck out of the elk herds. And in the winter, chase some of the skiers off the mountain. But don't worry. They will only chase the slow, elderly and sick skiers.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> itchy, I will NEVER equate murderers/rapists with poachers/large coyote killers. Two completely different 'sins'.


I agree the example was a little over board. They wouldn't be punished the same. I just find it interesting that you support these illegal activities openly, loudly, and without refrain. I think that 2 of the 3 S's should be practiced. Shoot and Shut-up.

and here i go jumping on to the same side of the fence as the rest of the large coyote killers.

I guess we should just ask ourselves WWJDD?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

no Johny Damon when he was a redsox player. What would Johnny Damon DO. You don't remember those shirts??? Any thing that isn't yankees related is worth remembering.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

I think someone needs to come up with a way to copy the particular collar signal that's on each dead wo...I mean coyote and come up with a way to send a fake gps signal back that appears to be moving around so they spend time and money for years tracking a ups truck instead of a wo...****, coyote. That would be fun. Make it look like one was heading to San Fran. Hell, they would spend millions on preparing a ticker tape parade only to be disappointed when we turned him around and headed him back to Nevada/Utah/Wyoming/Montana/New York :twisted:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> now little boys.
> Why don't we go and pat sex offenders, murderers, robbers, rapists, and elk/deer poachers on the back too. especially the ones that get away with it.
> I understand the distain that you all have for wolves (I feel the same way) but to openly support illegal activities, that's just not moral.


What is not moral is having an agreed uponed plan and as it reaches its objective to have the rules changed. What is not moral is to have an animal introduced that is not from the area and allow it to go un-checked while the courts scratch their back sides.

Three "S's"= sit-down, shoot and shut-up, when you just don't have the time.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

The article said the wolf traveled through Utah.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I tried signing up with the email address Berg wrote down, but it came back? _(O)_


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> I tried signing up with the email address Berg wrote down, but it came back? _(O)_


It always seems to work the second time. Try again. Berg here. I'm at Tree's house eating elk and kissing his wife. I always feel very powerful when I'm using his computer to make posts under his name. I now know all the secrets of The Forum Relations Committee, and when I was on the modertors forum, I learned that The .45 and PETE really are not bad people. 8)


----------

